# Anyone loves Mussels?



## Naiwen (Nov 25, 2021)

I've made mussels with marinara sauce last night. Yum. How about you?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 25, 2021)

I’ve never tried them.  I’m not a huge seafood person so not sure I want to.


----------

